# the night of the rat



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

my very first red on fly! i have never been so happy to catch a rat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice!! Need to get that done myself!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!!  Looks dark, so what, when, how did you accomplish said feat?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

as usual i was fishing the lights. there were a few mixed in with the snook. my buddy caught his twin a few minutes later on a soft plastic.i also boated a small snook a few casts before him, so i started looking for a light holding some baby trout to round out my juvenile slam but the rain started back up before i had a chance. i had already rode out the first storm under a bridge and i was not up for any more. and even though i did not feed him in a foot of water up on the flat, it still felt pretty good.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, you always remember your first fish on the fly. I can't for the life of me remember that girls name but... that's another story.  

Is that a shrimp pattern? (Looks kind of chewed). And do you know have it hanging on the wall?


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i did save the fly. it looks so rough because i pulled it out of a snooks jaw just ten minutes before this one ate. its a number two schminow with small bead chain eyes.


----------

